# Natural ways to induce labor



## mydaddysjag (Jun 13, 2010)

So, Im at the end of my pregnancy, and I cant wait to meet my little man. He's due Friday, and I welcome him to come anytime before then. Actually, I hope he comes before Thursday, because my 23 year old sister is scheduled for a mastectomy on Thursday, and she really wants to be at the hospital when Colton is born. That said, what are some of the old wives tails you've heard to start labor? going walking, eating egg plant, pineapple, etc? I wont do anything potentially harmful to the baby, but while Im on maternity leave I can certainly take a few extra walks. I would rather he come out on his own, since they already have my induction scheduled if he doesn't make his appearance by a certain date.

Just for fun, here is a picture of me about 7 weeks pregnant, ready to go out for halloween with my hubby, and another one of my 39 week pregnant belly from friday.


----------



## victoria (Jun 13, 2010)

Ahhh I know that feeling I tried EVERYTHING. Pineapple, walks, warm baths, spicy food. Do not try codliver oil that was the one thing I was told, so I didn't. In the end I had an induction at 40 weeks. It was not the most fun 36 hours of my life and in the end I had a section anyway. How engaged is the baby so far? I think that has alot to do with then labour starts.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 13, 2010)

He's head down and im dialated to almost a 2.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds like you might be on your way



. Praying for a healthy baby and easy delivery



.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 13, 2010)

awwww look how cute you look! There are so many different things sex is one of them but honestly when I was 39 weeks I could not think of anything in the world more unappealing



:OKinteresting

I have heard driving over bumpy dirt roads but of course while we all wanted to the baby out at this point in pregnancy I personally think nothing will hurry them up until they are good and ready!

Good luck cant wait to see baby pics!


----------



## dgrminis (Jun 13, 2010)

Foot Massage is supposed to induce labor but I know it didnt work for me.. I had to be induced as well...


----------



## ErikaS. (Jun 13, 2010)

I feel for you...I've got twelve more weeks to go.

I, too, heard sex is supposed to help induce labor and walking up and down stairs (carefully). Then again, I, too, was induced last time. Maybe you could hold off for a few weeks and wait for your sister to recover....I'm kidding, of course.

Sending good wishes and thoughts to you, your baby boy, and your sister.


----------



## gimp (Jun 13, 2010)

Walk, walk, walk, and then you might walk some more. Other than that there is the "intimacy" card. I taught childbirth classes for years and those last couple of weeks were the busiest time for my telephone. 30+ years later i still remember MY last two weeks with each of my kids. Try to get your mind off of it (yeah, right, I know) because in a couple of weeks you are going to wonder why you wanted that baby out so much. It is so much easier where it is right now.



Good wishes your way, and get out and go for a walk....


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 13, 2010)

gimp said:


> Wbecause in a couple of weeks you are going to wonder why you wanted that baby out so much. It is so much easier where it is right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ..


LOL well that is true-


----------



## Katiean (Jun 13, 2010)

It is castor oil not cod liver oil and My mom went to the DR and she said she was done and was going to have that baby. He warned her NOT to take the castor oil. On her way home she bought some. She got home and took it. that evening, before it could do anything she went into labor and had the baby. The DR really had a good laugh and she had diarrhea all day the next day. I wouldn't mess with mother nature. Your baby will come when he is ready. Which by the way, may not even be Friday. You never know.


----------



## Boinky (Jun 13, 2010)

I've heard raspberry leaves can induce labor and are supposidly very safe. Can also affect the heat cycles and hormonal issues in mares by feeding it regularly. Often used in a Tea for humans. Maybe do some research on it. Can't hurt to try if it's safe.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 13, 2010)

Boinky said:


> I've heard raspberry leaves can induce labor and are supposidly very safe. Can also affect the heat cycles and hormonal issues in mares by feeding it regularly. Often used in a Tea for humans. Maybe do some research on it. Can't hurt to try if it's safe.


Sorry to interupt, but Boinky...I tried to PM you, but it tells me you cannot get any new messages...is your box full?


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 13, 2010)

This is not an old wives tale but I will share with you both times I birthed a huge sneeze broke my water. Not intentional, I was laying in bed asleep both times and sat up abruptly and sneezed! First time six weeks early and second time 3 days late. I am not suggesting you take a whiff of black pepper but it's your call.


----------



## FoRebel (Jun 13, 2010)

Speaking from experience with "over due" babies, 42 weeks is truly over due. Inductions happen a lot of times too soon and end up in c-sections due to one complication or another. Baby will come when he's ready and not before. My first was a 26 weeker and spend 15.5 weeks in the NICU, second was 40 weeks 5 days and third was born a full week past my due date! They come on their own time.

I would recommend walking, sex, etc... But speaking from experience, you DO NOT want to do castor oil! It's horrible!





Good luck!


----------



## victoria (Jun 14, 2010)

Your belly photo looks a lot like mine did at that stage, looks still a bit high. I used to laugh when people would say ages to go you haven't dropped yet. I thought I couldn't drop anymore and I never did. Second baby was breach and that was a very different experience.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 14, 2010)

My belly looks different everyday, somedays it looks like im carrying him between my knee's lol, others he looks high.

Here is my 38 week picture, I almost think I look bigger and lower in it than my 39 week picture.






I have a doctors appointment this afternoon, lets hope they tell me I've dialated some more.

PS, ignore my jammies, Im to that big and miserable stage where even my XL maternity clothes dont fit right, and at this stage of the game, Im not spending more money on maternity clothes lol I have enough that if I need to go out I have some, but at home its strictly sweats or jammies lol


----------



## mrsj (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey, I can sympathise, my first was 12 days late - the midwives did 2 sweeps which I think started labour, although I reckon he'd have been happy waiting a little longer! I have a 6 month wait then I'll be thinking just like you as my second is due December 15th.

Best of luck with it all, hope you have a swift labour and easy birth!

Maria


----------



## kaykay (Jun 14, 2010)

Just like mares and foals babies come when they are ready



I know its miserable but its best to let mother nature say when the baby will come. I had one baby induced out of 3 and it was the worst labor and delivery by far. The other 2 I had in 1hr and 3 hrs. The induced baby took 8 hrs and was way worse pain then the 2 natural.


----------



## minimule (Jun 14, 2010)

The road I live on has been used multiple times to induce! It's a private road, not maintained, and very rocky/bumpy. Several of our friends have literally driven up and down our road a couple of times and had their babies within 2 days of it. Something about the bumping around I guess.


----------



## sfmini (Jun 15, 2010)

My Grandmother made my Mom scrub the kitchen floor on her hands and knees.

Don't know if it worked, I was in utero for that fun activity.

Can't relate to your discomfort, but I have a good imagination.


----------



## Katiean (Jun 15, 2010)

My sister in law was induced and her son spent 3 weeks in the hospital under lamps and being tube fed. I would just let mother nature take her course.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 15, 2010)

I should have been clear on the part about being induced. It's not that I would be induced because im tired of being pregnant, I would be induced because I have a medical condition and they dont want me to go over a certain amount of time due to that condition.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I cannot say that I have any experience or advice here - But wanted to wish you the best of luck and that the next couple days go smooth for you


----------



## Marty (Jun 16, 2010)

umm Sex didn't work..........


----------



## victoria (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel for you I was in the same boat. If you do get to the induction stage then don't let the horror stories stress you out, or be too rigid with your birth plan. Just roll with the punches by birth plan went out the window after about 6 hours and by 36 hours I don't think there was anything at all from my birth plan that had gone according to what was on paper. Everyone wants to tell you the worst thing that happened to them when your due with a baby. Don't know why that is but everyone I talked to around the time with my first had something scary or horrific to say. Good luck and I hope the little guy decides to make his way in to the world soon.


----------



## shadowpaints (Jun 16, 2010)

i had the same problem with my youngest, i was told by my dr, that Raspberry leaf tea would cause contractions (DO NOT DRINK IT BEFORE 36 weeks of gestation!) it was amazing how quick it worked i drank 3 cups before bed and a 2 cups in the morning and my contractions were 8mins apart! i would suggest trying that!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm 39 weeks, 5 days, and just started the red raspberry leaf tea. I'm drinking 1quart of a strong tea infusion daily. Drank a quart lastnight, and nothin lol. I'll contninue to drink it even if it doesent cause contractions, it's said to tone the uterus, making delivery and recovery easier.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 16, 2010)

victoria said:


> I Don't know why that is but everyone I talked to around the time with my first had something scary or horrific to say. Good luck and I hope the little guy decides to make his way in to the world soon.


LOL I tell my friends that all the time and say really do not worry to much or be to scared if it was truly as bad as everyone says then no one would have more then one child short of multiple births





I think it is one time that us women have to sort of share our war stories and initiate someone into the motherhood club all at the same time


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 17, 2010)

Wondering how you are feeling ????


----------



## kaykay (Jun 18, 2010)

In all fairness her original posts said nothing about a medical problem





And the flip side is I had my first baby at 19. No one told me how bad labor hurt. NO ONE. I was in shock. I remember telling my mom in the labor room "why didnt you tell me it would hurt like this!" And she said "I didnt want to scare you" Back then not even the Lamaze classes addressed the pain of labor so I was ill prepared. Good thing my first one was so fast LOL


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 18, 2010)

With my medical condition, it's not something that should affect the baby so much, as its something that affects me and they want to get me back on the medication for it ASAP. I've been off of the medication my entire pregnancy, and it's been a bit rough. The medication I need to take would negatively affect the baby, so theres no chance of taking it while pregnant. I made it through almost my entire pregnancy not taking the meds, and managed to struggle to go without the meds until a few weeks ago, when I had to take my maternity leave a few weeks early. *luckily my husband picked up a second job to make ends meet.

I'm feeling so-so. I get really sore anytime I lay down, and have a really hard time getting up due to the pain in my pelvis. Once im up and walking for a few minutes, Im alright though. Yesterday was my sisters surgery, I went with my mom to it for support for my sister (just made sure we also had my labor bag in the trunk lol). Spent a lot of time walking around Magee Womens Hospital, the place is huge. Everyone thought I needed to sit down, so I had to explain that I needed to walk, maybe it would help speed things up lol. When we got home I sat outside for a few hours and watched the family demolish an old run in shelter that was past its prime, to prepare for a small barn that should be going up in the coming months.

I cant complain too much, other than waddling like a duck, not being able to pull my chair in at the table(and sometimes wearing some of my food lol) and the pains, I feel better than I have in previous weeks. I quit gaining weight on my last 2 doctors visits, and Im still dialated to almost a 2.

Todays my due date, and I dont feel like anythings going to happen today, or anytime soon lol.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 18, 2010)

Just for giggles, here's my 40 week picture. Doesn't really look much different from my 39 week picture though.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 18, 2010)

Well for what it is worth that is one cute preggo belly !!!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 21, 2010)

Just an update from our doctors visit today:

Im still dialated to almost a 2, and 80% effaced now. If I don't have the baby by Thursday, I'll be induced Thursday morning at 5am. Crossing our fingers he comes on his own by then, Ive been pretty sick the past few days, and this 97 degree weather isn't helping.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 21, 2010)

It's about time for that little one to "weigh anchor".


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh how exciting - just think one way or another you will be a mommy in less then 4 days - You know I realize this sounds stupid but somehow that reality of really being a mom didnt hit me until labor started LOL

I am so excited for you- rest as much as you can now I know it is hard when you feel so uncomfortable cant wait to see pics of your new baby!


----------

